# A Wander up the A90



## Seahorse (Feb 17, 2009)

On the way back from the horses today, I thought that since I had my camera with me, I'd stop off at a few places on the way home. I'll do a different post for each location. I didn't manage as many as I intended as I ran out of time cos the missus needed collecting from work. Maybe more later.

First, a derelict cottage in the village of Longhaven. I used to go to school with a girl that lived here. Poor lass. Still, she's apparently doing all right for herself now.










































More in a wee bit.


----------



## Seahorse (Feb 17, 2009)

OK, after a Cornish Pastie and a coffee from the shoppie next to the first cottage, we move on to the next one. Not in quite so good a state of repair. This sits on the edge of a cliff right beside the old Ellon to Boddam railway line. I'm guessing it was fishing cottage because a) there's a route down to the sea with what looks like the base of a winch to draw the boat out of the water at the bottom, and b)being next to the railway line, it would have made it easy for the fisherwife to hop on and get out to sell her wares.

























Spectacular Views





All mod cons... running water anyways. 











Back to the car to head on to the next one.


----------



## Seahorse (Feb 17, 2009)

Sorry. I got a bit distracted here. There's loads of masts up here, and I had to do one of them. I could only manage to get into this compound quickly, and it was a quick up/take pic/get down again cos I didn't have my harness with me. No pound coin at the top of this one, sorry. I spent up on Cornish Pastie and Coffee. 










Fantastic view from up here.


----------



## Seahorse (Feb 17, 2009)

This farm is pretty much next to the quarry on Stirling Hill. No wonder the place was abandoned. It was pretty noisy.




































Just nipping over the hill to look at some other stuff.


----------



## Seahorse (Feb 17, 2009)

I couldn't just go without snapping the quarry...





















I'll crack on.


----------



## V70 (Feb 17, 2009)

GREAT stuff Seahorse  nice to see someone is taking notice of these poor old buildings forgotten by everyone

Oh and the mast?... did you carry out a Risk Assessment (as per the signage) or was it just purely a lack of time ? hehe

(sorry, just realised I am reply at the same time you're adding to the thread!)


----------



## Neosea (Feb 17, 2009)

Seahorse said:


> I'm guessing it was fishing cottage because a) there's a route down to the sea with what looks like the base of a winch to draw the boat out of the water at the bottom, and b)being next to the railway line, it would have made it easy for the fisherwife to hop on and get out to sell her wares.



Sold!


----------



## Seahorse (Feb 17, 2009)

And finally... a real fixer upper.... 














































As Daffy Duck says.... That'th All Folkth


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 17, 2009)

Seahorse said:


> I used to go to school with a girl that lived here. Poor lass...



Did you mean she's a poor lass because she'd lived in the cottage or because she went to school with you? 

That last cottage is brilliant...even though it's obviously on it's last legs there are some really interesting things that you spotted there. Love the lead range, the old tin Fry's advert and that twiddly metal bracket thing...did that come from an old treddle sewing machine, d'you reckon?
Really enjoyed your wander.


----------



## V70 (Feb 17, 2009)

LOL !!!... is that For Sale sign for real ? 

Suppose if it is, then it'll be for the land rather than the property. If I was going to renovate an old house, I'd probably start with something a little more intact.


----------



## Seahorse (Feb 17, 2009)

There's 2 of those metal bracket thing's foxy. I THINK they would have been the ends of a bench seat, whichI'm guessing would have graced Boddam station. I'm going to try to look out some old photos and see if the design is the same.


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 17, 2009)

Seahorse said:


> There's 2 of those metal bracket thing's foxy. I THINK they would have been the ends of a bench seat, whichI'm guessing would have graced Boddam station. I'm going to try to look out some old photos and see if the design is the same.



Ah, yes I've seen benches like that. My gran had one of those treadle sewing machines and the design of the leg brackets is very similar too. Be interesting to see the pics.


----------



## Seahorse (Feb 17, 2009)

Yup, it really is for sale.

It even had a roof when I first moved back into the area nearly 17 years ago. That would have been the time to sell, instead of waiting for a credit crunch.


----------



## Seahorse (Feb 17, 2009)

V70 said:


> GREAT stuff Seahorse  nice to see someone is taking notice of these poor old buildings forgotten by everyone
> 
> Oh and the mast?... did you carry out a Risk Assessment (as per the signage) or was it just purely a lack of time ? hehe
> 
> (sorry, just realised I am reply at the same time you're adding to the thread!)



Risk assessment? Of course I did...

Is anyone looking? No.

Good to go then.


----------



## escortmad79 (Feb 18, 2009)

Good sites!!


----------



## RichardB (Feb 18, 2009)

Seahorse said:


> Yup, it really is for sale.



Retains many original features, just not in the original place.


----------



## Seahorse (Feb 18, 2009)

RichardB said:


> Retains many original features, just not in the original place.



At least the mangle is in the wash house.


----------



## murphydaniel (Jul 17, 2009)

V70 said:


> LOL !!!... is that For Sale sign for real ?
> 
> Suppose if it is, then it'll be for the land rather than the property. If I was going to renovate an old house, I'd probably start with something a little more intact.



Its still for sale at offers over £69000!!


----------



## foz101 (Jul 17, 2009)

This is prime housing for Peterhead surely? I'm surprised there are more junkies moving in and settling down there


----------



## murphydaniel (Jul 18, 2009)

foz101 said:


> This is prime housing for Peterhead surely? I'm surprised there are more junkies moving in and settling down there



I'm not from this neck of the woods, from Liverpool, but been here 30 years, in Aberdeenshire. I worked in Peterhead before I retired I know what you mean, but I think junkies have more important issues than mortgaging themselves.


----------



## lost (Jul 18, 2009)

Inspiring stuff


----------

